# smoked dungeness crab



## salmonclubber

hello everyone 

i just smoked 2 dungeness crabs they turned out great i boiled the crab first using one cup rocksalt to one gallon water boiled for 20 min cracked the crab and removed from shell put crab meat in smoker for 20 min using hickory it turned out pretty good for some reason the pics wont post


----------



## oar

I just got around to seeing this one.  Man that sounds delicious, my girl and I both love crab, lobster and all that.  I never thought bout throwing it on for some smoke.  I would bet if you were able to save some it would make an excellent dip or spread.  In any case if you still have the pics, i was thinking you could PM me and I would give you my email address, that is if you would be willing to send one or two.

Thanks Matt


----------



## salmonclubber

matt 

i would be glad to send you some pics of the crab it turned out great and once out of the smoker it didnt last long i did manage to save just enough to make a small crab salad for the next for my lunch at work send me your e mail and i will send you the pic 
huey


----------



## squeezy

I'd like to see your pics ... Dungeness is my second most favorite crab!
If you can't post you can send them to my email listed in my profile.

thanks in advance


----------



## keywesmoke

that sounds great. I have not graduated to smoking seafood yet, I'm still on pork and beef, but I'll be there soon. Smoked dolphin, wahoo and cobia is popular here. We have some guys that trap golden crab but mostly stone crab and spiny lobster.


----------



## salmonclubber

try and post pics again  this is before and after


----------



## tonto1117

Oh my salmonclubber, that's looks delicious. Gonna have to try that when I can find a sale on them. Thanks for posting the pics, somtimes it just put's you over the edge, because it looks so good that you want to try it.


----------



## squeezy

OH MY God! ... that does look good!   Just need a bit of melted garlic butter please ... fresh garlic...no powder here thanks!

thanks for showing ...


----------



## gypsyseagod

aw hell yeah- great recipe. can i offer a variation on that-heat then smoke the crab in the shell w/ a curled foil bottom,just a bit of a medium dark beer like a honey brown or honey wheat w/ lemon & garlic in it. scoop out the crab & mix w/ fresh grilled(grill steamed)spinach,a bit of roasted almond,& a dash of white wine and whatever else you like to add to your dip (or just plain) and eat..


----------



## flash

Mine too, if I can assume your first is King? Man, I sure miss those Dungeness though. Use to get them on our Photo trips to Oregon. Won't consider buying here in Florida though. I am sure I would be disappointed.


----------



## squeezy

King is great for sure ... but my favorite is the Blue out of Chesapeake Bay, if you can get the larger ones. They are also good in soft-shell too!


----------



## deejaydebi

They look very nice SC - being alergic to the beast of shells I am sure they are Delicious too.

Just wondering this will sunds strange I guess but what is a Dungeness Crab?
I've seen what they call blue crabs here and Alaskan crab legs at the chinese buffett but never a Dungeness Crab. Is it a regional thing?


----------



## salmonclubber

deb

dungeness crab is found all along the west coast from alaska to california it is very plentiful here almost as popular as the blue crabs it is one of the sweetest tasting crab it is a very good crab they are bigger then a blue crab the shell on a dungy can measure 8-9 inches across and they are very good smoked


----------



## keywesmoke

ugly buggers but tasty when we can get em. we get "golden crab" when the stone crab season has a bad year. 
Debi, the crab legs you get at the "chinese buffet" are not a good example of king crab or snow crab, which is what they're giving you. Salty, boiled, flexible shell steam table fare.......no. 
When they go on sale at the super, buy one big cluster of King Crab (not snow) and steam it like a Maine lobster (in CT, I know you know how to do that!) and it's sweet, mild, delicious, and since I'm allergic to crabbies too I can tell you these don't have the iodine or whatever it is that makes us allergic to blue crabs. Melted butter with a little salt is all you need, just like Maine-ahs. The shell cracks open with the butt end of a knife and the meat comes out nice, unless you overdo it. When you bite into it, leave the little hard bit that doesn't want to go, it's like a skinny bone that runs right thru the length. 
Good eatin'.


----------



## bigal

You guys are make'n me hungry!  I have about 10# of kings in the freezer ready to be eaten.  I've made them in the microwave before too.  Wet paper towel on top and bottom, don't over do them........even a little cold where the leg joins the body is better than over done.  Melted butter w/a little fresh lemon juice.........mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  mmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmm.  Good eats, even when they are bad it's still good.  What I wouldn't do for some fresh big king legs.................

I've had dungeness at Crab(p) shack before, wasn't crazy about it.  Too much work when your hungry as hell coming from a mall w/wife & kids.  

And to think that some people won't eat them cause they "look gross".  They just need a boot up their ---------- to straighten them out I guess.

Thanks for make'n me hungry as hell you TURDS!!!


----------



## squeezy

I like mine with fresh minced garlic in my melted butter ... hold the lemon please!


----------



## deejaydebi

I'd love to be able to try it but seems the older I get the mosre sensitive I am to shelled critters. I can even breathe if I go the a seafood resteraunt and sit to close to the kitchen anymore. I'm thinking it's the steam carriyng the smell or something.

I ordered a ice Blacken Catfish about a year ago in a nice resteraunt and got a crawdad o my plate and wasn't sure if it was okay. I sent it back telling the waitress I was allergic and to make a new one. She waited awhile and came back minus the crawdad - I ate two bites heaved my guts out and ended in the emergency room. I don't dare try any of it!


----------



## flash

Blue crabs are pretty good. We have them here in Florida and they are pretty tasty. I would trade them for the Dungeness though. One of those crabs can feed two people. Take quite a few of the blues.


----------



## keywesmoke

Blues are wonderful, the "Jimmies" are the big males. I can't eat them anymore but when I'm up in Rehoboth Beach (DE) I take my wife out for them. Paper on the tables, a wooden hammer, brief lesson, and they bring them to you "fat and hot" stacked up on cafeteria trays, a dozen at a time. With ice cold beer........


----------



## gypsyseagod

we kinda get that- it's called a "dump" crawfish,shrimp,crab claws,sausage,corn,new taters, all on butcher paper w/ a roll of paper towels, ice cold pitcher beer & a wooden mallet..... primal food is so cool....


----------



## salmonclubber

hello everyone 

i just smoked 2 dungeness crabs they turned out great i boiled the crab first using one cup rocksalt to one gallon water boiled for 20 min cracked the crab and removed from shell put crab meat in smoker for 20 min using hickory it turned out pretty good for some reason the pics wont post


----------



## oar

I just got around to seeing this one.  Man that sounds delicious, my girl and I both love crab, lobster and all that.  I never thought bout throwing it on for some smoke.  I would bet if you were able to save some it would make an excellent dip or spread.  In any case if you still have the pics, i was thinking you could PM me and I would give you my email address, that is if you would be willing to send one or two.

Thanks Matt


----------



## salmonclubber

matt 

i would be glad to send you some pics of the crab it turned out great and once out of the smoker it didnt last long i did manage to save just enough to make a small crab salad for the next for my lunch at work send me your e mail and i will send you the pic 
huey


----------



## squeezy

I'd like to see your pics ... Dungeness is my second most favorite crab!
If you can't post you can send them to my email listed in my profile.

thanks in advance


----------



## keywesmoke

that sounds great. I have not graduated to smoking seafood yet, I'm still on pork and beef, but I'll be there soon. Smoked dolphin, wahoo and cobia is popular here. We have some guys that trap golden crab but mostly stone crab and spiny lobster.


----------



## salmonclubber

try and post pics again  this is before and after


----------



## tonto1117

Oh my salmonclubber, that's looks delicious. Gonna have to try that when I can find a sale on them. Thanks for posting the pics, somtimes it just put's you over the edge, because it looks so good that you want to try it.


----------



## squeezy

OH MY God! ... that does look good!   Just need a bit of melted garlic butter please ... fresh garlic...no powder here thanks!

thanks for showing ...


----------



## gypsyseagod

aw hell yeah- great recipe. can i offer a variation on that-heat then smoke the crab in the shell w/ a curled foil bottom,just a bit of a medium dark beer like a honey brown or honey wheat w/ lemon & garlic in it. scoop out the crab & mix w/ fresh grilled(grill steamed)spinach,a bit of roasted almond,& a dash of white wine and whatever else you like to add to your dip (or just plain) and eat..


----------



## flash

Mine too, if I can assume your first is King? Man, I sure miss those Dungeness though. Use to get them on our Photo trips to Oregon. Won't consider buying here in Florida though. I am sure I would be disappointed.


----------



## squeezy

King is great for sure ... but my favorite is the Blue out of Chesapeake Bay, if you can get the larger ones. They are also good in soft-shell too!


----------



## deejaydebi

They look very nice SC - being alergic to the beast of shells I am sure they are Delicious too.

Just wondering this will sunds strange I guess but what is a Dungeness Crab?
I've seen what they call blue crabs here and Alaskan crab legs at the chinese buffett but never a Dungeness Crab. Is it a regional thing?


----------



## salmonclubber

deb

dungeness crab is found all along the west coast from alaska to california it is very plentiful here almost as popular as the blue crabs it is one of the sweetest tasting crab it is a very good crab they are bigger then a blue crab the shell on a dungy can measure 8-9 inches across and they are very good smoked


----------



## keywesmoke

ugly buggers but tasty when we can get em. we get "golden crab" when the stone crab season has a bad year. 
Debi, the crab legs you get at the "chinese buffet" are not a good example of king crab or snow crab, which is what they're giving you. Salty, boiled, flexible shell steam table fare.......no. 
When they go on sale at the super, buy one big cluster of King Crab (not snow) and steam it like a Maine lobster (in CT, I know you know how to do that!) and it's sweet, mild, delicious, and since I'm allergic to crabbies too I can tell you these don't have the iodine or whatever it is that makes us allergic to blue crabs. Melted butter with a little salt is all you need, just like Maine-ahs. The shell cracks open with the butt end of a knife and the meat comes out nice, unless you overdo it. When you bite into it, leave the little hard bit that doesn't want to go, it's like a skinny bone that runs right thru the length. 
Good eatin'.


----------



## bigal

You guys are make'n me hungry!  I have about 10# of kings in the freezer ready to be eaten.  I've made them in the microwave before too.  Wet paper towel on top and bottom, don't over do them........even a little cold where the leg joins the body is better than over done.  Melted butter w/a little fresh lemon juice.........mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  mmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmm.  Good eats, even when they are bad it's still good.  What I wouldn't do for some fresh big king legs.................

I've had dungeness at Crab(p) shack before, wasn't crazy about it.  Too much work when your hungry as hell coming from a mall w/wife & kids.  

And to think that some people won't eat them cause they "look gross".  They just need a boot up their ---------- to straighten them out I guess.

Thanks for make'n me hungry as hell you TURDS!!!


----------



## squeezy

I like mine with fresh minced garlic in my melted butter ... hold the lemon please!


----------



## deejaydebi

I'd love to be able to try it but seems the older I get the mosre sensitive I am to shelled critters. I can even breathe if I go the a seafood resteraunt and sit to close to the kitchen anymore. I'm thinking it's the steam carriyng the smell or something.

I ordered a ice Blacken Catfish about a year ago in a nice resteraunt and got a crawdad o my plate and wasn't sure if it was okay. I sent it back telling the waitress I was allergic and to make a new one. She waited awhile and came back minus the crawdad - I ate two bites heaved my guts out and ended in the emergency room. I don't dare try any of it!


----------



## flash

Blue crabs are pretty good. We have them here in Florida and they are pretty tasty. I would trade them for the Dungeness though. One of those crabs can feed two people. Take quite a few of the blues.


----------



## keywesmoke

Blues are wonderful, the "Jimmies" are the big males. I can't eat them anymore but when I'm up in Rehoboth Beach (DE) I take my wife out for them. Paper on the tables, a wooden hammer, brief lesson, and they bring them to you "fat and hot" stacked up on cafeteria trays, a dozen at a time. With ice cold beer........


----------



## gypsyseagod

we kinda get that- it's called a "dump" crawfish,shrimp,crab claws,sausage,corn,new taters, all on butcher paper w/ a roll of paper towels, ice cold pitcher beer & a wooden mallet..... primal food is so cool....


----------

